# Aale im Herbst/Winter



## drathy (20. September 2005)

Hallo allerseits!

Nun, da die warme Jahreszeit ja vorüber ist, wollte ich mal fragen, wie es eigentlich im Herbst oder Winter um die Möglichkeiten des Aalfangs aussieht?

Hat man Chancen beim Raubfischangeln auch mal einen zu fangen, oder ziehen sich die Aale bei kälteren Temperaturen gänzlich in ihre Löcher zurück?

Würde es Sinn machen gezielt mit kleinen KöFis auf Grund den Aalen nachzustellen oder sind das dann eher Zufalssfänge?

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß, Drathy


----------



## drathy (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Hat denn niemand Erfahrungen gemacht??


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Also, dann gebe ich gerne etwas von meinem Senf dazu.
Im Winter geht, kann man überall nachlesen und ist auch meine persönliche Meinung, nichts auf Aal. Das ist jedes Jahr aufs Neue ärgerlich aber nicht zu ändern. Da gibt es auch keine Zufallsfänge.
Den Herbst hingegen halte ich für eine wunderbare Zeit zum Aalangeln. Die Aale sammeln nochmals Kraft, bevor sie in Winterruhe verfallen bzw. zum Laichen gen Sargassosee aufbrechen. Und welche Fische Laichen? 
Eben, die Alten. Nachzulesen ist, dass diese abwandernden Gesellen keine Nahrung mehr aufnehmen, ich persönlich habe bisher noch in jedem Herbst echte Brummer ein den Eimer bekommen. Interessant an der Angelei in kühleren Zeiten fand ich bisher, dass die Aale von einem Tage zum anderen nicht mehr Beißen. Dafür kommen ja aber dann die Quappen/Trüschen. Selber Köder, selbe Methode und ähnlicher Spaß.

Das ist meine Bodensee-Meinung. Wenn Angler anderer Gewässer andere Erfahrungen gesammelt haben, dann glaube ich das gerne. Alle Gewässer sind eben verschieden - und der Bodensee ist genau dann, wenn Du denkst, Du kennst ihn, wieder anders! 

Probier´s einfach aus. Petri Heil!


----------



## Profi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*



			
				bodenseepeter schrieb:
			
		

> Also, dann gebe ich gerne etwas von meinem Senf dazu.
> Im Winter geht, kann man überall nachlesen und ist auch meine persönliche Meinung, nichts auf Aal. Das ist jedes Jahr aufs Neue ärgerlich aber nicht zu ändern. Da gibt es auch keine Zufallsfänge.
> 
> 
> Probier´s einfach aus. Petri Heil!


 
Also Ausnahmen gibts schon. Hab es selber erlebt bei meinem größten Aal, einem 1,7 kg Fisch, der am 10.Januar im Neckar an einem Bacheinlauf an den Haken ging. Das ist kein witz !
Ich wollte dort ein paar Döbel mit Tauwurmstücken fangen, da biß der Aal. Er leistete aber fast keinen Widerstand, hat aber richtig tief geschluckt in Blitzesschnelle.

Daneben fangen die Angler am AKW Philippsburg (Kühlwassereinlauf) auch im Winter noch relativ gut Aale. Hier ist das Wasser immer warm.

In Seen, speziell in kleinen oder flachen, lohnt es sich aber sicher nicht. Dort sehe ich auch keine Chance für Zufallsfänge. Im Fluß oder im Tidenbereich hab ich schon gelesen, sind die Schleicher auch schon mal im Winter zu erwischen. Sie dann aber gezielt befischen zu wollen wäre aber unsinn.


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Klaro Profi, in der Nähe von Kraftwerken gelten andere Gesetze. Das stete Warmwasser schafft den Fischen einen unnatürlichen Lebensraum, auch wenn sich sowohl Fische wie Angler darüber freuen. 

Das mir Deinem Neckar-Aal glaube ich gerne, aber ich bleibe dennoch dabei, dass Zufallsfänge im Winter nicht drin sind, zumindest in soooo geringer Form, dass ein Ansitz niemals lohnend ist. Im Frühjahr allerdings sollte man zeitig wieder mit dem aalen anfangen, um ja den ersten Schlängler zu schnappen.

Profi, meiner Meinung nach hatte Dein Aal keinen Hunger, er war einfach frustriert, weil die anderen Aale seiner Clique ihn wegen seiner gigantischen Ausmaße ausgrenzten. Astreiner Suizid!#6


----------



## .Sebastian. (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Hallo erstmal!
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ab einer Wassertemperatur unter zehn Grad nix mehr auf Freund Anguilla geht! Zufallsfänge sind wie bodenseepeter sagt, wirklich unwahrscheinlich (besonder im Winter).
@Profi: Ich denke du hast dein Wurmstück, durch Glück, dem Aal direkt vors Maul gesetzt und deshalb hat er zugepackt!
________ Naja ein Petri an alle!!! ________


----------



## ArturO (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Also ich war grad angeln und wollte Aal und Raubfich fangen.
Anfänglich ist mir ein Zander vom Gummifisch entwischt doch das war auch schon das einzige Highlight des Tages. Keinen Anbiss auf Friedfisch, keinen Anbiss auf Wurm und nichtmals die Köfis wollen an den Haken.
Von Kollegen hab ich gehört dass im September die großen Exeplare zurückschwimmen ins Sargassomeer und die Chance besteht dabei welche zu erwischen. Noch isses ja nicht Zuuuu kalt.


----------



## Reisender (23. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Bei Kalten Zeiten, suche ich immer die tiefsten stellen im See auf.. Da sind auch noch Aale bei Minus Graden. Du mußt nur schauen  das du dein Köder immer wieder an eine weitere (1-2 Meter) neue Stelle anbietest.


----------



## .Sebastian. (27. September 2005)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

@arturO:
Ich glaube deine Kollegen liegen falsch, denn die sog. abwandernden "Blankaale" fressen für gewöhnlich auf ihrer Wanderung zurück ins Meer nichts mehr, da sich u.a. ihr Magen und Darm verkleinert!
Nur Berufsfischer können da noch welche mit ihren Reußen erwischen. Besser wärs wenn sie laichen könnten! 
Petri!


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Ich bin ein erfahrener Aalangler. Wenn es nachts gefroren hat, sind die Chancen gleich null. Nur wenn das Wasser nicht zu kalt ist, kann man auch im Winter ganz selten einen Aal fangen. Eher noch in leicht fliessenden Gewässern. Da brauchen die Fische Energie um gegen die Strömung zu arbeiten. Dann fressen sie auch eher. Mein frühester Aal war Mitte Februar mein spätester mitte Dezember. Tagsüber waren allerdings Temperaturen um 10 Grad und nachts auch nicht kälter als 6 Grad


----------



## grubenreiner (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an, der winter ist für Aal eigentlich ein No-Go.
Einzig eine Ausnahme muss ich machen, denn letztes Jahr habe ich bei Randeis und Schnee einen 90er Aal auf eine ganze Sardine (für hecht ausgelegt) erwischt.


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

der aal ist halt unberechenbar


----------



## Berater (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

früher haben wir in Ostfriesland massenhaft Aal gefangen. Heute traut sich fast nicht mehr einen zu entnehmen, so wenige sind es jetzt


----------



## thanatos (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

vor 50 Jahren hat der Opa von meinem Kumpel auch im Winter am Tage Aale gefangen ,in einem Graben der nie zugefroren ist aber die gibt es nicht mehr -den Kumpel,den Opa und leider auch nicht mehr den Graben.
 Den einzigen Aal den ich mal im Januar erwischt habe (250 g schwer)
 war mit Twister -quer gehakt war ein interessanter Drill aber leider nicht gebissen.


----------



## Michael.S (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Bester Monat hier ist ganz klar der April , dabei ist das Wetter egal ob kalt oder warm , viele verpassen das weil sie meinen es ist noch zu kalt für Aal ,  gibt aber auch Ausnahmen , meine beste Aalnacht hatte ich im November beim ersten Bodenfrost in einem See ohne Abfluß , aber das war auch Einmalig


----------



## Rainer64 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Hi, Sportsfreunde,
ich hatte im Januar 2007 gezielt einen Ansitz auf Aal an einem Moorbach (3m breit, 50cm tief) gemacht, weil Temperatur
mehrere Tage knapp 15 Grad. Das Wasser hatte (Fingergefühlt) mindestens 10 Grad. Mit im Januar gesammelten Tauwürmern vom Rasen!
Mit Diesen dann auch (2,3 zerhackstückelt) angefüttert!
Und gefangen hab ich dann 2 Aale.  450 und 300gr.
Meine Frau hat mich damals gefragt ob ich nich ganz dicht bin, bei so nem Wetter (Dauerregen) und zu dieser Jahreszeit zum Aalangeln!?
Als ich dann zu Hause bin und ihr gezeigt, hat Sie geglaubt, dass ich die Dinger vom Fischmarkt geholt
Ehrlich gesagt, ich fand die Idee auch etwas bescheuert, aber nach diesem Erlebnis würde ich es immer wieder bei solchen Temperaturen auf Aal versuchen.
Gruß aus Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## Esox 1960 (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Am Gr.Plöner See,gibt es einige "SPEZIES" die ab ca. September bis in
den Dezember hinein auf Aale angeln.
Dazu werden die tiefen "LÖCHER" des Sees angesteuert.Das fängt ungefähr
bei 12m an,und hört dann bei ca.50m im Dezember auf.Die Aale, die dann mitunter gefangen werden,wiegen dann auch schon mal 3-4 Pfund pro Stück.


----------



## Frame (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Hatte mal das Glück einen 7 ha großen Baggersee in der Nähe von Worms/Rhein befischen zu können Anfang der 90-er Jahre.
Dort hatten wir an 2 Stellen mehrere große Reisigbündel versenkt und die Aale bissen dort auch gut im Winter.

Komischer Weise sogar etwas besser dort wo die Bündel etwas flacher lagen in ca. 4-5m. Geangelt wurde mit Pose in 1,5 - 3,5 m Tiefe über den Bündeln. Bin allerdings nur in windstillen Nächten raus wenn das Wasser quasi spiegelglatt war, gerne auch bei Vollmond im Januar oder Februar.
(Am Grund hätte es auch Bisse gegeben aber zu gefährlich wegen den Bündeln.)
Die Aale stammten aus nem Besatz von 1965. 
Spitzköpfe hatten meist 2 Pfd, die Breitköpfe 4, Seerekord glaub 7,5 pfd laut Hörensagen. See wurde kaum befischt, nach 3 Jahren hatten wir zu zweit auch praktisch alle Aale rausgefangen und das waren nicht sehr wenige.
Kann sein dass sie wegen dem "Überbesatz" halt auch gut im Winter gebissen haben.|kopfkrat Keine Ahnung.

Insgesamt hatte ich aber auch ein paar Schürsenkel dabei, aber die könnten über den Rhein eingewandert sein. Ein Altarm und ein Bach liegen nahe am See.

(Es wurde nach dem Besatz dann auch mal elektrisch wieder einige abgefischt und in einen benachbarten See von ca. 11 ha umgesetzt. In beiden Seen bissen die Aale sehr gut an der Oberfläche bzw. auch an der Sprungschicht, aber auch am Grund. Auch am anderen See ein paar im Winter erwischt, allerdings bei weitem nicht so toll wie an dem kleineren mit den Reisigbündeln.)

Das ist die absolute Ausnahme, zeigt aber das es geht.
Ne andere Stelle war an nem viel gößeren Baggersee in Tiefen um 8m. Dort wo die beim Baggern geförderten Steine wieder in den See "verklappt" wurden. Die hatten dort dann meist 1 pfd. Aber es war sehr schwer weil man sehr knapp über den Steinen fischen musste. Mittelwasser oder Oberfläche lief da gar nichts.


----------



## Aalbubi (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

genau wie Michael S. es schrieb, sind bei mir ab Mitte März und der April die besten Monate zum Aalangeln bis jetzt gewesen. Gab auch ständig Bodenfrost und Temperaturen um die 2-6 Grad in der Nacht. Die Aale liefen manchmal mehr, mal gar nicht.


----------



## Allround-Angler (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*



Frame schrieb:


> Kann sein dass sie wegen dem "Überbesatz" halt auch gut im Winter gebissen haben.|kopfkrat Keine Ahnung.



Das hat sicher eine entscheidende Rolle gespielt.
Im Winter sind die wechselwarmen Fische halt so kalt wie das Wasser und bewegen sich kaum und fressen kaum.
Wenn also quasi "überall" ein Fisch steht, steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, den Köder direkt vor dem Maul zu platzieren enorm.
Als wir noch einen See gepachtet hatten, habe ich bei sehr kühlen Temperaturen im See wesentlich besser Karpfen und Schleien gefangen als im Fluß.

Das Argument, die Fische müßten so stark gegen die Strömung ankämpfen und deshalb im Fluß im Winter besser aktiv sein, halte ich persönlich für schwach. 
Eisfrei und Sauerstoff und Nahrung, die die Strömung quasi serviert, halte ich für wesentlich entscheidender.


----------



## zokker (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Die Aale buddeln sich in Winter ein, dann schaut nur noch der Kopf raus. Hab ich selber schon gesehen.
Wenn man denen dann ein Wurmstückchen vor das Maul hält, glaube ich schon das sie dann zulangen.

Aber aktiv laufen werden sie im Winter bestimmt nicht.

Die Fischer haben ja auch ab einer bestimmten Zeit im Spätherbst nichts mehr in den Reuse.


----------



## Frame (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber aktiv laufen werden sie im Winter bestimmt nicht.



Doch, ich hab sogar im Februar nen 2 pfd mit der Hand gefangen (mit Arbeitshandschuh).
See war noch gefroren, aber am Rand ca. 1 m eisfrei. Strahlende Sonne Nachmittags. Da liegen am Ufer massiv Weidenäste wo viel Schnecken dran sind usw.
Habe den gesehen wie der ganz ganz langsam die Schnecken vom Holz lutscht. Ab ans Auto, die Handschuhe geholt vorsichtig angeschlichen und gewartet bis er zu mir kommt.
Mit einer Hand blitzschnell unter den Bauch und aufs Ufer geschleudert. Das anschleichen hat aber ca. 15 Minuten gedauert weil auch am Ufer alles voller Äste war.

Der war dann auch am Ufer ganz langsam und als ich ihn hatte klatschts auf einmal laut und ne Spaziergängerin ruft laut Bravo. Die hatt ich gar nicht kommen sehen

Das war aber auch an einem von den Reisigbündelplätzen und der See ist die echte Ausnahme gewesen.

Ich tippe auf ne Art Mangelernährung bei dem enormen Alter der Aale weil:
- alle praktisch selbe Größe
- an Futterfisch praktisch nur Barsche und Sonnenbarsche,
 an Weissfischen keine Rotaugen oder Rotfedern sondern nur große Karauschen, Brassen Karpfen

- irgendwas an Zooplankton oder sonstigem hat denen evtl. gefehlt weil
Unmassen Sonnenbarsche Barsche und ca. 300 große Marmor, Silber und Graskarpfen, also pi mal Daumen damals
4-5 Tonnen auf 7 ha#q
(Die laichen dort sogar, gibt ne flache Kiesbank wo es anscheinend warm genug ist.)

Prinzipiell hat Du recht, die graben sich im Winter ein. Aber wenn man solche Spots hat wie die Reisigbündel oder das andere Beispiel mit den Steinbergen dann hocken sie dort dicht aufeinander.

In Aquarien ist das so wenn Aale zusammengehalten werden geben sie über den Schleim Stoffe ab die ihr Wachstum bremsen. Quelle altes Blinkerheft. Kann sein dass das dann ne Art Stress erzeugt.

Außerdem kann es sein dass sie an solchen Hotspots dann aktiver sind weil sie miteinander "sprechen" über Geräusche|bigeyes.
Quelle: Fisch & Fang 11/2005 Großer Lauschangriff
Zugehört: Wie Fische sprechen
Kein Witz!


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Ich möchte dir ja gerne glauben, aber mein Verstand sträubt sich etwas. Das fängt schon ganz am Anfang an. Schnecken im Februar|kopfkrat.
Kumpel hat auch schon mal im Winter einen Aal unterm Eis am Ufer rausgezogen, aber der war schon halb tot.


----------



## Frame (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Wasserschnecken selbstredend. Oh ja und zwar massenhaft.
Wenn hier mal ein See zufriert am Rhein dann ist das auch nie lang und längst nicht jeden Winter...!

Paar Kilometer weiter ist einer der wärmsten Orte in D statistisch gesehen. Glaub bei Dir ists ne Ecke kälter halt wenn der Winterwind aus Osten kommt.

Muss auch nicht jedes Jahr so sein mit den Schnecken oder anderen Weichtieren, Insekten oder so.
Hab damals viel Aquaristik betrieben mit Viechern aus diesen 2 Baggerseen, auch um Futterzucht zu betreiben in Becken ohne Fische.

Du würdest vermutlich nie glauben was in einem fischlosen Aquarium nach 2-3 Wochen bei Zimmertemperatur alles rumfleucht wenn man einfach nen größeren Eimer am Uferrand direkt am Grund mit 2. 3 Ltr. Wasser befüllt.
So dass etwas Sand/Schlamm und paar Pflanzenteile in den Eimer eingespült werden.

Mach das mal, ich hatte damals diverse Aquarien über für reichliche Experimente.


----------



## zokker (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Gut, hast mich überzeugt (bin von Landschnecken ausgegangen) ... und ja du hast recht ... in ganz ruhigen, dunklen Nächten, wenn man ganz leise ist, dann hört man Stimmen ... also Aale sind das ... interessant. 
In ruhigen Vollmondnächten höre ich immer Pferdegetrappel und Peitschen-knallen ... Was das ist kriege ich aber auch noch raus ...

Das mit dem ganzen Kleingetier ist natürlich richtig. man muss nur mal einen Stein umdrehen.


----------



## Frame (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Noch nie was von pfeifenden Elritzen oder Adlerfischen gehört, oder?
Oder dass Schall im Wasser sehr gut leitet und Fische sehr wohl Geräusche machen?
Das mit dem Peitschenknall das sind die Zander, die sind sogar noch lauter als Waller.
Vom Wallerklopfen hast Du doch schon mal gehört?

Hier mal was zur Erhellung.


Der Artikel in F&F bezieht sich auf Herbert Tiepelt, ein direkterer  Link funzt leider nicht mehr. Aber hier weiter unten wird er auch erwähnt.


----------



## KxKx2 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Bei uns in Ostfriesland werden im Winter nur selten auf Köderfisch, vereinzelnd Aale gefangen. Wir haben teilweise da im Dezember aberTemperaturen, bis 15 Grad gehabt:m 

 Und  außerdem gibt es hier noch genügend Aale, die wollen nur gefangen werden|supergri :m

 Grüße#h


----------



## Rainer64 (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Naja, ich hab ja schon meine Erfahrung in Form eines Beispiels geschildert.
Bei knapp 15 Grad ob Januar, ich denke mal auch Februar geht immer Was.
Es liegt halt wohl immer an den milden Temperaturen im Winter, die letztendlich Sinn machen, auf Aal zu gehen.
Jetzt wirds erstmal kalt, laut Wetterbericht.
Sogar Schnee in Schleswig-Holstein....uiuiuiui
Macht jetzt Sinn auf Aalquappe.
Mal schaun.


----------



## harbec (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

... die weiter oben gemachten Ausführungen sind
schon interessant  !

Quappe ja, aber leider in SH Schonzeit bis 28.02.2017.

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## bw1 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich zumindest bestätigen, dass man an kleineren Fließgewässern in milden Winternächten gezielt Aale fangen kann. Das klappt auch im Januar oder Februar, idealerweise bei leichtem Hochwasser nach einer Regenphase. Der März ist oft der beste aller Monate.


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Ich finde, hier werden im Winter "sehr wenige" Aale gepostet ... oder übersehe ich die bloß.|kopfkrat


----------



## bw1 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Das dürfte u.a. daran liegen, dass es nur wenige versuchen. Zumindest bei mir bissen die Aale auch im Winter erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Und nur in milden Wetterphasen, die halt zeitlich begrenzt sind oder in manchen Wintern auch mal ganz ausfallen. Funktioniert außerdem nicht an jedem Gewässer.


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Na dann hoffe ich mal das du uns hier mal einen Winteraal postest. 

Hoffentlich erlebe ich das noch.


----------



## Aalbubi (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

@Zokker,
hier in Ostfriesland sind die Wintertage manchmal echt ziemlich milde. Da haben wir beide (habe auch schon tolle Fänge von dir im AB gesehen), wenn man die Wetterlage im März(April?) vergleicht, schon bei schlechteren Wetterbedingungen Aale gefangen.


----------



## zokker (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Ich glaube es ja auch gerne, wenn man es denn auch belegen kann. 

Wenn ich im Dez, Jan, Feb gezielt einen Aal fangen würde, würde ich es bestimmt nicht für mich behalten.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Bei den aktuell vorherschenden Wassertemperaturen sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Klar, wenn das Wasser im Winter deutlich wärmer bleibt, kann das schonmal vorkommen.
Das sind aber eher die Ausnahmen und nicht die Regel.

Wie fast jeder unserer heimischen Fische fährt auch der Aal beim Fallen der Temperatur seinen Stoffwechsel runter und zerrt den Winter über von seiner Fettreserve.
Gezielt im Winter (entsprechende Temperatur um es auch Winter zu nennen) auf Aal ansitzen ist genauso sinnvoll wie bei gedeckter Eisdecke den Kunstköder vom Ufer zu schwingen.

Und ob da unten die Aale sich zuflüstern oder nen Lied trällern, welches der Angler dann womöglich hört....nunja. |rolleyes
Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge und in paar Jahren schicken sich die Fische per Smartphone Mitteilungen, wo im Teich grad was los ist, inkl. Wegbeschreibung per GoogeMaps. 

Nur bevor das passiert hör ich eher nen Regenwurm husten.


----------



## Frame (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aale im Herbst/Winter*

Lesen bildet 
Selbst Planzen kommunizieren. 
(Wenn auch eher auf biochemischen Wegen und genau das können Fische  übrigens auch.)
Jeder babbelt mit seinem Hund oder Katze usw. in Babysprache,
aber es geht über den Horizont hinaus, dass selbst einfache, "niedere Tiere ohne Bewusstsein" alljährlich ihre Wanderwege finden von Nord nach Süd und umgekehrt.
(Und Euer Hund oder Eure Katze Euch für total bescheuert hält... Egal. Hauptsache wieder was zu fressen gleich...:vik

Problem iss: der Mensch mit seiner eingeschränkten Sinneswahrnehmung die er mitunter als Masstab nimmt um die Natur zu betrachten.#c

... was de Bauer nedd kennt frisst er nedd...

Sorry der musste einfach sein, ich will Euch damit nicht verunglimpfen.

Genug der Philosophie, bin hier raus. Genug Fingerzeige wurden gegeben


----------

